# Long Island



## Joshua0001 (Apr 11, 2005)

Im looking to creatate a group or join a group who wants to play AD&D or D&D with me.


----------



## ncc4781 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Joshua,

I live in brooklyn, but would be willing to help form a group.




P.S. Two heads are better than one (name also Joshua)


----------



## Joshua0001 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks any ideas that would help start?


----------



## ncc4781 (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, how far out on the island are you? If we did form a group would we be closer to you, or near the city?

Right now I am looking for a group where i can really role play instead of "roll-play".

I know 3.5 the best, haven't played 3rd ed in a while and am a little rusty. I never played anything before 3rd. I have played  in living greyhawk for the past 5 years and am also very well versed in eberron. Also i a have read a few FR novels so i know a little bit of the world.

Anything imparticular you wanted to play?


----------



## Joshua0001 (Apr 17, 2005)

Im in nassau and unfortunatly i dont know any middle ground to have a game. 

35 will be good thats what i have.


----------



## JoeyD473 (Apr 30, 2005)

I live in Queens so I must ask, where in Nassau are you looking to play?


----------



## ShinHakkaider (May 4, 2005)

I also live in Queens (Rego Park, close to Forest Hills) and am looking to join a game. Although I'm looking for something that's a balance of roll and role playing, either extreme just annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## ncc4781 (May 7, 2005)

Well, Queens looks like the middle ground. Anywhere in queens that we could meet?


----------



## tazmaniac (May 10, 2005)

*i am in manhattan*

I am interested in forming a group as well.  I live in manhattan, but I don't mind communting to most locations.  I am not to familiar with the DnD world, but I am willing to learn and have fun.  Please email me at sjellis3@hotmail.com if you'd like me to help form your group.  

thanks


----------



## Joshua0001 (May 11, 2005)

manhaten is 45 min away by train and queens is 10 miles away


----------



## ChocolateShaikh (May 20, 2005)

*When and Where*

I'm from Brooklyn and I am looking for a Game in the five boroughs.


----------



## JamesJamalB (Jun 18, 2005)

*I'm Looking to Host a Game*

I live in the Downtown Brooklyn area, and I can have double tables ready and it's near several resturants and a pizza delivery area, can Play from 3pm to 6pm any day, looking for three days a week or better, with two different campaigns to play, one with and one without psionics, or up to decision of the group. Call James Jamal at Room 503; 1(718)625-8274 anytime

Major Transit/ Traffic Arteries are very close.


----------

